# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Another new dart frog!

## Allthingswithscales

How's it going guys? You might have seen a post I made late this last year about my then new blue poison dart frog, Neptune. Well around May 20th I went to Nashville with my cousin for the Repticon expo and one of two animals I got was another dart frog! My second favorite species after the blue and one I've been looking for! He's a black and yellow/bumblebee poison dart frog and I named him "Yellowjacket!." He settled in nicely and very quickly. Has a big appetite for fruit flies and lots of energy! I'll upload some pictures I got of him a few nights ago and some others of him and his brother Neptune who I hope he grows as big as eventually.
.

----------

